# Scottish Detailing Meet



## caledonia

Well time has come and long over due to launch this Detailing Meet.
This meet is a continuation from the previous post.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=105208&highlight=scottish+meet

This event will now be held on Sunday the 3rd of May. 10 AM Till approx 4.30 PM. At Carwashnwax new detailing Studio. David as currently moved into a larger premises approximately 2 1/2 time his original unit, and is in the process of getting this really for future details. He has kindly said we can have the use of these new premises for the day and hold this event there.

Carwashnwax.
Unit 8/9 
Flemington Ind Est.
420 Hamilton Rd.
Cambuslang.
G72 7TN.

On the day we will have the usual Demos and hopefully a few more. The idea behind this meet is to cover all aspects of Detailing from a total newbie to the more experienced. There will be a number of local detailers there to answer your question and put on these demos. So in turn hopefully you will leave with a good bit more experience.

At the moment we are still awaiting conformation on a few of these demos. But they range from paint correction, claying, safe wash techniques, wet sanding, steam cleaning, metal polishing and Applying various products. Now this can be something you have had problems with or like to try.

On the day also there will be a charity car wash, interior mat extraction and other services offered to raise money for charity. There is also a possible charity detail for one lucky member and there car. But this will be confirmed at a later date. The charity that these donation will be going to is Hope for Autism, which is responsible for the care and looking after children and helping families suffering from this disability.

Traders on the day will be Chemical guys, waxed perfection and still to confirm Auto Smart. So again lots of products and info available on the day.

There are also going to be a few specialised traders there Wicked Wheels. Who will will be caring out wheel scuffs and paint repairs, Also a PDR specialist. So If you have a issue with either I would be grateful if you could add your names to the respective lists below. It is strictly a first come served on these services. So don't delay.

I am also asking for members that wish to help out at this meet and carry out demonstration, so again if you could Pm me with regards this. I would be grateful.
We are also looking for a demo car that Dave KG can work his wonders on. So if attending on this day and you wish to have your car up for demo please add this to the post. We have had a few offers already, but unsure if they can still attend this meet so they will of coarse be give priority in this matter id attending.
To make this meet more user friendly and to get other members involved I will be bring along a few products that members wish to try out. So if there are anything that those attending wish to try please ask and I am sure fellow member will be more that grateful to help out in this issue also.

Members attending.

1. Caledonia.
2. 
3. 
4. 
5.

Member wishing to have there wheels repaired on the day.

1. 
2.
3.
4.
5.

Members wishing to have PDR on the day.

1. Caledonia (wing dent)
2. 
3. 
4. 
5.

There will be a small charge for these services . But will be discounted on the day and as they are separate companies we have little control in this aspect.
Details will follow shortly on the above services. If you have an interest in these services Please add your name and Poss next to it so we can gauge numbers.

If there is any other demos or information required on this meet. Please ask either in PM or in the post. I will try and answer as soon as possible or get the relevant party to do so.

So It is up to you now and get your name down on the list. Hope to put a few new faces to the names and all are welcome new and old.

I am sure Dave KG and David G will add to the post shortly and give a few more details as to this event.

Gordon.


----------



## donnyboy

What time does it start/finish?


----------



## caledonia

donnyboy said:


> What time does it start/finish?


People will be there Earlier but normally 10 am as for when it finishes well thats up to you. The demos will hopefully be continuing through out the day and different times. Normally wraps up at around 4.30 pm.

Gordon


----------



## andyboygsi

Members attending.

1. Caledonia.
2. andyboygsi
3. 
4. 
5.



Member wishing to have there wheels repaired on the day.

1. 
2.
3.
4.
5.




Members wishing to have PDR on the day.

1. Caledonia (wing dent)
2. 
3. 
4. 
5.


----------



## Dave KG

Members attending.

1. Caledonia.
2. andyboygsi
3. Dave KG
4. 
5.



Member wishing to have there wheels repaired on the day.

1. 
2.
3.
4.
5.




Members wishing to have PDR on the day.

1. Caledonia (wing dent)
2. 
3. 
4. 
5.


----------



## Sandro

Members attending.

1. Caledonia.
2. andyboygsi
3. Dave KG
4. Sandro
5.



Member wishing to have there wheels repaired on the day.

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.




Members wishing to have PDR on the day.

1. Caledonia (wing dent)
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## Mirror Image

Members attending.

1. Caledonia.
2. andyboygsi
3. Dave KG
4. Sandro
5. MarkATR and a few others



Member wishing to have there wheels repaired on the day.

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.




Members wishing to have PDR on the day.

1. Caledonia (wing dent)
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## Eazy

Members attending.

1. Caledonia.
2. andyboygsi
3. Dave KG
4. Sandro
5. MarkATR and a few others
6. Eazy



Member wishing to have there wheels repaired on the day.

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.




Members wishing to have PDR on the day.

1. Caledonia (wing dent)
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## Alan W

1. Caledonia.
2. andyboygsi
3. Dave KG
4. Sandro
5. MarkATR and a few others
6. Eazy
7. Alan W


Member wishing to have there wheels repaired on the day.

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.


Members wishing to have PDR on the day.

1. Caledonia (wing dent)
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## Grinnall v8

1. Caledonia.
2. andyboygsi
3. Dave KG
4. Sandro
5. MarkATR and a few others
6. Eazy
7. Alan W
8. Grinnall v8 (Billy)

Member wishing to have there wheels repaired on the day.

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.


Members wishing to have PDR on the day.

1. Caledonia (wing dent)
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## Grizzle

Here Gordon......


Did we not discuss not making it the 3rd? i'm out the coutry then lol


----------



## branter33

1. Caledonia.
2. andyboygsi
3. Dave KG
4. Sandro
5. MarkATR and a few others
6. Eazy
7. Alan W
8. Grinnall v8 (Billy)
9. Branter33 (Max)

Member wishing to have there wheels repaired on the day.

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.


Members wishing to have PDR on the day.

1. Caledonia (wing dent)
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## Glasgow_Gio

1. Caledonia.
2. andyboygsi
3. Dave KG
4. Sandro
5. MarkATR and a few others
6. Eazy
7. Alan W
8. Grinnall v8 (Billy)
9. Branter33 (Max)
10. Glasgow_Gio - Willing to offer my car as a demo.

Member wishing to have there wheels repaired on the day.

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.


Members wishing to have PDR on the day.

1. Caledonia (wing dent)
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## Militia

1. Caledonia.
2. andyboygsi
3. Dave KG
4. Sandro
5. MarkATR and a few others
6. Eazy
7. Alan W
8. Grinnall v8 (Billy)
9. Branter33 (Max)
10. Glasgow_Gio - Willing to offer my car as a demo.
11. Militia

Member wishing to have there wheels repaired on the day.

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.


Members wishing to have PDR on the day.

1. Caledonia (wing dent)
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## darkmaster

1. Caledonia.
2. andyboygsi
3. Dave KG
4. Sandro
5. MarkATR and a few others
6. Eazy
7. Alan W
8. Grinnall v8 (Billy)
9. Branter33 (Max)
10. Glasgow_Gio - Willing to offer my car as a demo.
11.darkmaster aka davie also willing to have a car used as a demo (mk4 escort cabby not been washed for a yr :0)

Member wishing to have there wheels repaired on the day.

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.


Members wishing to have PDR on the day.

1. Caledonia (wing dent)
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## BestGear

1. Caledonia.
2. andyboygsi
3. Dave KG
4. Sandro
5. MarkATR and a few others
6. Eazy
7. Alan W
8. Grinnall v8 (Billy)
9. Branter33 (Max)
10. Glasgow_Gio - Willing to offer my car as a demo.
11.darkmaster aka davie also willing to have a car used as a demo (mk4 escort cabby not been washed for a yr :0)
12. BestGear

Member wishing to have there wheels repaired on the day.

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.


Members wishing to have PDR on the day.

1. Caledonia (wing dent)
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## andyboygsi

what services are available for the wheels?

spot repairs or full refurbs?


----------



## graemeforsyth

1. Caledonia.
2. andyboygsi
3. Dave KG
4. Sandro
5. MarkATR and a few others
6. Eazy
7. Alan W
8. Grinnall v8 (Billy)
9. Branter33 (Max)
10. Glasgow_Gio - Willing to offer my car as a demo.
11.darkmaster aka davie also willing to have a car used as a demo (mk4 escort cabby not been washed for a yr :0)
12. BestGear
13. GraemeForsyth

Member wishing to have there wheels repaired on the day.

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.


Members wishing to have PDR on the day.

1. Caledonia (wing dent)
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## caledonia

andyboygsi said:


> what services are available for the wheels?
> 
> spot repairs or full refurbs?


On the day I am surmising it will be spot repairs. But a full refurb can be arranged at a later date.

But better speak to David on this one Andy. He is the one arranged the Wheels and PDR. :thumb:


----------



## Rgk Detailing

1. Caledonia.
2. andyboygsi
3. Dave KG
4. Sandro
5. MarkATR and a few others
6. Eazy
7. Alan W
8. Grinnall v8 (Billy)
9. Branter33 (Max)
10. Glasgow_Gio - Willing to offer my car as a demo.
11.darkmaster aka davie also willing to have a car used as a demo (mk4 escort cabby not been washed for a yr :0)
12. BestGear
13. GraemeForsyth
14. chizzzzy (Richard)

Member wishing to have there wheels repaired on the day.

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.


Members wishing to have PDR on the day.

1. Caledonia (wing dent)
2. 
3.
4.
5.


----------



## PaulB

1. Caledonia.
2. andyboygsi
3. Dave KG
4. Sandro
5. MarkATR and a few others
6. Eazy
7. Alan W
8. Grinnall v8 (Billy)
9. Branter33 (Max)
10. Glasgow_Gio - Willing to offer my car as a demo.
11.darkmaster aka davie also willing to have a car used as a demo (mk4 escort cabby not been washed for a yr :0)
12. BestGear
13. GraemeForsyth
14. chizzzzy (Richard)

Member wishing to have there wheels repaired on the day.

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.


Members wishing to have PDR on the day.

1. Caledonia (wing dent)
2. PaulB (Door dent if Poss)
3.
4.
5.


----------



## rr dave

1. Caledonia.
2. andyboygsi
3. Dave KG
4. Sandro
5. MarkATR and a few others
6. Eazy
7. Alan W
8. Grinnall v8 (Billy)
9. Branter33 (Max)
10. Glasgow_Gio - Willing to offer my car as a demo.
11.darkmaster aka davie also willing to have a car used as a demo (mk4 escort cabby not been washed for a yr :0)
12. BestGear
13. GraemeForsyth
14. chizzzzy (Richard)
15. RR Dave

Member wishing to have there wheels repaired on the day.

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.


Members wishing to have PDR on the day.

1. Caledonia (wing dent)
2. PaulB (Door dent if Poss)
3.
4.
5.


----------



## Militia

1. Caledonia.
2. andyboygsi
3. Dave KG
4. Sandro
5. MarkATR and a few others
6. Eazy
7. Alan W
8. Grinnall v8 (Billy)
9. Branter33 (Max)
10. Glasgow_Gio - Willing to offer my car as a demo.
11.darkmaster aka davie also willing to have a car used as a demo (mk4 escort cabby not been washed for a yr :0)
12. BestGear
13. GraemeForsyth
14. chizzzzy (Richard)
15. RR Dave
16. Militia

Member wishing to have there wheels repaired on the day.

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.


Members wishing to have PDR on the day.

1. Caledonia (wing dent)
2. 
3.
4.
5.


----------



## siphoto

Thanks for the PM but im away on holiday for 4 days starting from Sat before the meet. Hopefully there will be another soon.


----------



## jerry318

1. Caledonia.
2. andyboygsi
3. Dave KG
4. Sandro
5. MarkATR and a few others
6. Eazy
7. Alan W
8. Grinnall v8 (Billy)
9. Branter33 (Max)
10. Glasgow_Gio - Willing to offer my car as a demo.
11.darkmaster aka davie also willing to have a car used as a demo (mk4 escort cabby not been washed for a yr :0)
12. BestGear
13. GraemeForsyth
14. chizzzzy (Richard)
15. RR Dave
16. Militia
17. Jerry318

Member wishing to have there wheels repaired on the day.

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.


Members wishing to have PDR on the day.

1. Caledonia (wing dent)
2. Jerry318 (Passenger Door Dent)
3.
4.
5.


----------



## ianking

1. Caledonia.
2. andyboygsi
3. Dave KG
4. Sandro
5. MarkATR and a few others
6. Eazy
7. Alan W
8. Grinnall v8 (Billy)
9. Branter33 (Max)
10. Glasgow_Gio - Willing to offer my car as a demo.
11.darkmaster aka davie also willing to have a car used as a demo (mk4 escort cabby not been washed for a yr :0)
12. BestGear
13. GraemeForsyth
14. chizzzzy (Richard)
15. RR Dave
16. Militia
17. Jerry318
18. Ian King

Member wishing to have there wheels repaired on the day.

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.


Members wishing to have PDR on the day.

1. Caledonia (wing dent)
2. Jerry318 (Passenger Door Dent)
3. Ian King (small dent on MINI door)
4.
5.


----------



## dezzy

1. Caledonia.
2. andyboygsi
3. Dave KG
4. Sandro
5. MarkATR and a few others
6. Eazy
7. Alan W
8. Grinnall v8 (Billy)
9. Branter33 (Max)
10. Glasgow_Gio - Willing to offer my car as a demo.
11.darkmaster aka davie also willing to have a car used as a demo (mk4 escort cabby not been washed for a yr :0)
12. BestGear
13. GraemeForsyth
14. chizzzzy (Richard)
15. RR Dave
16. Militia
17. Jerry318
18. Ian King
19. Dezzy

Member wishing to have there wheels repaired on the day.

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.


Members wishing to have PDR on the day.

1. Caledonia (wing dent)
2. Jerry318 (Passenger Door Dent)
3. Ian King (small dent on MINI door)
4.
5.


----------



## Seebo1690

1. Caledonia.
2. andyboygsi
3. Dave KG
4. Sandro
5. MarkATR and a few others
6. Eazy
7. Alan W
8. Grinnall v8 (Billy)
9. Branter33 (Max)
10. Glasgow_Gio - Willing to offer my car as a demo.
11.darkmaster aka davie also willing to have a car used as a demo (mk4 escort cabby not been washed for a yr :0)
12. BestGear
13. GraemeForsyth
14. chizzzzy (Richard)
15. RR Dave
16. Militia
17. Jerry318
18. Ian King
19. Dezzy
20. Seebo 1690

Member wishing to have there wheels repaired on the day.

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.


Members wishing to have PDR on the day.

1. Caledonia (wing dent)
2. Jerry318 (Passenger Door Dent)
3. Ian King (small dent on MINI door)
4.
5.


----------



## caledonia

1. Caledonia.
2. andyboygsi
3. Dave KG
4. Sandro
5. MarkATR and a few others
6. Eazy
7. Alan W
8. Grinnall v8 (Billy)
9. Branter33 (Max)
10. Glasgow_Gio - Willing to offer my car as a demo.
11.darkmaster aka davie also willing to have a car used as a demo (mk4 escort cabby not been washed for a yr :0)
12. BestGear
13. GraemeForsyth
14. chizzzzy (Richard)
15. RR Dave
16. Militia
17. Jerry318
18. Ian King
19. Dezzy
20. Seebo 1690
21. PaulB


Member wishing to have there wheels repaired on the day.

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.


Members wishing to have PDR on the day.

1. Caledonia (wing dent)
2.PaulB (Poss door ding)
3. Jerry318 (Passenger Door Dent)
4. Ian King (small dent on MINI door)
5.
6.

List sorted.


----------



## PaulB

edit : didnt read it properly


----------



## malky christie

1. Caledonia.
2. andyboygsi
3. Dave KG
4. Sandro
5. MarkATR and a few others
6. Eazy
7. Alan W
8. Grinnall v8 (Billy)
9. Branter33 (Max)
10. Glasgow_Gio - Willing to offer my car as a demo.
11.darkmaster aka davie also willing to have a car used as a demo (mk4 escort cabby not been washed for a yr :0)
12. BestGear
13. GraemeForsyth
14. chizzzzy (Richard)
15. RR Dave
16. Militia
17. Jerry318
18. Ian King
19. Dezzy
20. Seebo 1690
21. PaulB
22. malky christie

Member wishing to have there wheels repaired on the day.

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.


Members wishing to have PDR on the day.

1. Caledonia (wing dent)
2.PaulB (Poss door ding)
3. Jerry318 (Passenger Door Dent)
4. Ian King (small dent on MINI door)
5.
6.


----------



## malky christie

I know this is a silly question but can PDR be carried out on a plastic bumper ?
I know that it's usually done on metal but there is nothing gained by no asking


----------



## ianking

malky christie said:


> I know this is a silly question but can PDR be carried out on a plastic bumper ?
> I know that it's usually done on metal but there is nothing gained by no asking


Its generally just on metal panels but some plastic dents can be heated and pushed out from the back.


----------



## notsosmall

1. Caledonia.
2. andyboygsi
3. Dave KG
4. Sandro
5. MarkATR and a few others
6. Eazy
7. Alan W
8. Grinnall v8 (Billy)
9. Branter33 (Max)
10. Glasgow_Gio - Willing to offer my car as a demo.
11.darkmaster aka davie also willing to have a car used as a demo (mk4 escort cabby not been washed for a yr :0)
12. BestGear
13. GraemeForsyth
14. chizzzzy (Richard)
15. RR Dave
16. Militia
17. Jerry318
18. Ian King
19. Dezzy
20. Seebo 1690
21. PaulB
22. malky christie
23. Notsosmall

Member wishing to have there wheels repaired on the day.

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.


Members wishing to have PDR on the day.

1. Caledonia (wing dent)
2.PaulB (Poss door ding)
3. Jerry318 (Passenger Door Dent)
4. Ian King (small dent on MINI door)
5.
6.


----------



## tiger

i cant make it  it would have been great to meet you's all
i have a mini-meet with another club on the same day too


----------



## liammc

1. Caledonia.
2. andyboygsi
3. Dave KG
4. Sandro
5. MarkATR and a few others
6. Eazy
7. Alan W
8. Grinnall v8 (Billy)
9. Branter33 (Max)
10. Glasgow_Gio - Willing to offer my car as a demo.
11.darkmaster aka davie also willing to have a car used as a demo (mk4 escort cabby not been washed for a yr :0)
12. BestGear
13. GraemeForsyth
14. chizzzzy (Richard)
15. RR Dave
16. Militia
17. Jerry318
18. Ian King
19. Dezzy
20. Seebo 1690
21. PaulB
22. malky christie
23. Notsosmall
24. LiamMc - car can be used as demo. 08 fiesta celebration 
25. Ross-1888 

Member wishing to have there wheels repaired on the day.

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.


Members wishing to have PDR on the day.

1. Caledonia (wing dent)
2.PaulB (Poss door ding)
3. Jerry318 (Passenger Door Dent)
4. Ian King (small dent on MINI door)
5.
6.


----------



## In a state

1. Caledonia.
2. andyboygsi
3. Dave KG
4. Sandro
5. MarkATR and a few others
6. Eazy
7. Alan W
8. Grinnall v8 (Billy)
9. Branter33 (Max)
10. Glasgow_Gio - Willing to offer my car as a demo.
11.darkmaster aka davie also willing to have a car used as a demo (mk4 escort cabby not been washed for a yr :0)
12. BestGear
13. GraemeForsyth
14. chizzzzy (Richard)
15. RR Dave
16. Militia
17. Jerry318
18. Ian King
19. Dezzy
20. Seebo 1690
21. PaulB
22. malky christie
23. Notsosmall
24. LiamMc - car can be used as demo. 08 fiesta celebration 
25. Ross-1888 

Member wishing to have there wheels repaired on the day.

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.


Members wishing to have PDR on the day.

1. Caledonia (wing dent)
2.PaulB (Poss door ding)
3. Jerry318 (Passenger Door Dent)
4. Ian King (small dent on MINI door)
5. In a state (Roof line dent - Vectra Estate)
6.


----------



## extreme-detail

sory cant make it due to a F40 booked in and taking 100 days to do it


----------



## VixMix

Hey all, doubt I'll be able to attend. I'm nightshift Friday and Saturday. Probably be in beddy-bys while its all going on  It's a wee bit far to swing by for a visit too. 

Next time perhaps :wave:


----------



## alx_chung

Damm can't make it either. Have a family do on that day that I can't get out of.
Have fun guys and gals.
Alex


----------



## jerry318

Will there be any engine bay cleaning demo's?

And do you need a demo car for this:lol:


----------



## caledonia

jerry318 said:


> Will there be any engine bay cleaning demo's?
> 
> And do you need a demo car for this:lol:


There is always one and it had to be you Jerry.  Are you telling me your engine need a nice going over. :lol:

I will have a word with the guys on call that day and if there is enough interest. Then this can be catered for. :thumb:

Look forward to seeing you again M8. 
Gordon


----------



## jerry318

caledonia said:


> There is always one and it had to be you Jerry.  Are you telling me your engine need a nice going over. :lol:
> 
> I will have a word with the guys on call that day and if there is enough interest. Then this can be catered for. :thumb:
> 
> Look forward to seeing you again M8.
> Gordon


Im afraid to say its a mess under the bonnet:doublesho


----------



## donnyboy

1. Caledonia.
2. andyboygsi
3. Dave KG
4. Sandro
5. MarkATR and a few others
6. Eazy
7. Alan W
8. Grinnall v8 (Billy)
9. Branter33 (Max)
10. Glasgow_Gio - Willing to offer my car as a demo.
11.darkmaster aka davie also willing to have a car used as a demo (mk4 escort cabby not been washed for a yr :0)
12. BestGear
13. GraemeForsyth
14. chizzzzy (Richard)
15. RR Dave
16. Militia
17. Jerry318
18. Ian King
19. Dezzy
20. Seebo 1690
21. PaulB
22. malky christie
23. Notsosmall
24. LiamMc - car can be used as demo. 08 fiesta celebration
25. Ross-1888
26. DonnyBoy

Member wishing to have there wheels repaired on the day.

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.


Members wishing to have PDR on the day.

1. Caledonia (wing dent)
2.PaulB (Poss door ding)
3. Jerry318 (Passenger Door Dent)
4. Ian King (small dent on MINI door)
5. In a state (Roof line dent - Vectra Estate)
6.


Looking forward to catching up with people as missed the last couple of meets. Will also be speaking to the Wheel Wizard about the GF's wheels. :wall:


----------



## andyboygsi

tiger said:


> i cant make it  it would have been great to meet you's all
> i have a mini-meet with another club on the same day too


excuses excuses you do realise that in the club world DW has priority haha


----------



## andyboygsi

extreme-detail said:


> sory cant make it due to a F40 booked in and taking 100 days to do it


more excuses haha...100 days bloody L thats some attention to detail


----------



## andyboygsi

VixMix said:


> Hey all, doubt I'll be able to attend. I'm nightshift Friday and Saturday. Probably be in beddy-bys while its all going on  It's a wee bit far to swing by for a visit too.
> 
> Next time perhaps :wave:


and more again, tut tut vix thats a poor show, you could have had a wee all nighter going on the sunday


----------



## alan_mcc

don't think i'll be attending either, my dads back from the rigs in a few days and will most likely be gone by the 3rd


----------



## In a state

1. Caledonia.
2. andyboygsi
3. Dave KG
4. Sandro
5. MarkATR and a few others
6. Eazy
7. Alan W
8. Grinnall v8 (Billy)
9. Branter33 (Max)
10. Glasgow_Gio - Willing to offer my car as a demo.
11.darkmaster aka davie also willing to have a car used as a demo (mk4 escort cabby not been washed for a yr :0)
12. BestGear
13. GraemeForsyth
14. chizzzzy (Richard)
15. RR Dave
16. Militia
17. Jerry318
18. Ian King
19. Dezzy
20. Seebo 1690
21. PaulB
22. malky christie
23. Notsosmall
24. LiamMc - car can be used as demo. 08 fiesta celebration
25. Ross-1888
26. DonnyBoy
27. In a state (sorry forgot to add name to this list!)

Member wishing to have there wheels repaired on the day.

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.


Members wishing to have PDR on the day.

1. Caledonia (wing dent)
2.PaulB (Poss door ding)
3. Jerry318 (Passenger Door Dent)
4. Ian King (small dent on MINI door)
5. In a state (Roof line dent - Vectra Estate)
6.


----------



## caledonia

1. Caledonia.
2. andyboygsi
3. Dave KG
4. Sandro
5. MarkATR and a few others
6. Eazy
7. Alan W
8. Grinnall v8 (Billy)
9. Branter33 (Max)
10. Glasgow_Gio - Willing to offer my car as a demo.
11.darkmaster aka davie also willing to have a car used as a demo (mk4 escort cabby not been washed for a yr :0)
12. BestGear
13. GraemeForsyth
14. chizzzzy (Richard)
15. RR Dave
16. Militia
17. Jerry318
18. Ian King
19. Dezzy
20. Seebo 1690
21. PaulB
22. malky christie
23. Notsosmall
24. LiamMc - car can be used as demo. 08 fiesta celebration
25. Ross-1888
26. DonnyBoy
27. In a state (sorry forgot to add name to this list!)
28. MissyR

Member wishing to have there wheels repaired on the day.

1. MissyR (2 wheels curbed) Poss.
2.
3.
4.
5.


Members wishing to have PDR on the day.

1. Caledonia (wing dent)
2.PaulB (Poss door ding)
3. Jerry318 (Passenger Door Dent)
4. Ian King (small dent on MINI door)
5. In a state (Roof line dent - Vectra Estate)
6.

Updated :thumb:


----------



## -Ally-

If I came would I get my wheel repaired for free if it was used as a demo car ?


----------



## caledonia

AllyArctic300 said:


> If I came would I get my wheel repaired for free if it was used as a demo car ?


If you came on the day you would leave with a lot more knowledge and understanding in different techniques and skills. Many be a few more products and a lot more friends from the forum.

But as for your wheels. I would be very surprised if it could be done for free. As in my first post this service is being supplied by separate companies and I have no control over these. If you would like to contact David G about these services I am sure he will inform you of any costs as he is the one arranging the PDR, Wheel repair & Auto Smart. :thumb:

Hope this helps.
Gordon


----------



## caledonia

1. Caledonia.
2. andyboygsi
3. Dave KG
4. Sandro
5. MarkATR and a few others
6. Eazy
7. Alan W
8. Grinnall v8 (Billy)
9. Branter33 (Max)
10. Glasgow_Gio - Willing to offer my car as a demo.
11.darkmaster aka davie also willing to have a car used as a demo (mk4 escort cabby not been washed for a yr :0)
12. BestGear
13. GraemeForsyth
14. chizzzzy (Richard)
15. RR Dave
16. Militia
17. Jerry318
18. Ian King
19. Dezzy
20. Seebo 1690
21. PaulB
22. malky christie
23. Notsosmall
24. LiamMc - car can be used as demo. 08 fiesta celebration
25. Ross-1888
26. DonnyBoy
27. In a state (sorry forgot to add name to this list!)
28. MissyR
29. Paulo (Demo Car Smart ForTwo Brabus)

Member wishing to have there wheels repaired on the day.

1. MissyR (2 wheels curbed) Poss.
2. Paulo (polished wheels Lacquer lifting) poss.
3.
4.
5.


Members wishing to have PDR on the day.

1. Caledonia (wing dent)
2.PaulB (Poss door ding)
3. Jerry318 (Passenger Door Dent)
4. Ian King (small dent on MINI door)
5. In a state (Roof line dent - Vectra Estate)
6.

Updated from PM.
Look forward to seeing you on the day.
Gordon.


----------



## Ultimate Shine

1. Caledonia.
2. andyboygsi
3. Dave KG
4. Sandro
5. MarkATR and a few others
6. Eazy
7. Alan W
8. Grinnall v8 (Billy)
9. Branter33 (Max)
10. Glasgow_Gio - Willing to offer my car as a demo.
11.darkmaster aka davie also willing to have a car used as a demo (mk4 escort cabby not been washed for a yr :0)
12. BestGear
13. GraemeForsyth
14. chizzzzy (Richard)
15. RR Dave
16. Militia
17. Jerry318
18. Ian King
19. Dezzy
20. Seebo 1690
21. PaulB
22. malky christie
23. Notsosmall
24. LiamMc - car can be used as demo. 08 fiesta celebration
25. Ross-1888
26. DonnyBoy
27. In a state (sorry forgot to add name to this list!)
28. MissyR
29. Paulo (Demo Car Smart ForTwo Brabus)
*30. ULTIMATE SHINE (Paul)*

Member wishing to have there wheels repaired on the day.

1. MissyR (2 wheels curbed) Poss.
2. Paulo (polished wheels Lacquer lifting) poss.
3.
4.
5.

Members wishing to have PDR on the day.

1. Caledonia (wing dent)
2.PaulB (Poss door ding)
3. Jerry318 (Passenger Door Dent)
4. Ian King (small dent on MINI door)
5. In a state (Roof line dent - Vectra Estate)
6.

Look forward to seeing you all there:thumb:


----------



## BestGear

Guys

I dont know if anyone has thought about putting together an agenda, but from previous experience at the other Glasgow events, it would save everyone kicking their heels, wondering whats going on, and also let people know when they need to be there - if not for the whole day.

Lastly, has anyone checked what the eating options are?

Thoughts?

David


----------



## OCDMike

I should be attending, though may arrive a little later, because i might be heading up from Doncaster, as thats where i'm heading on the Saturday, returning Sunday morning.

So far got some people (around 5 or so) from VXR Online who should be attending, Dave asked that i invite them along!

Here's a link so you can keep an eye on numbers:

VXR Online - Scottish Detailing Day

Mike


----------



## OCDMike

BestGear said:


> Guys
> 
> Lastly, has anyone checked what the eating options are?
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> David


There's a great little shop down the hill that does filled rolls tea and coffee...

Not sure if they'll be open on a sunday though!


----------



## david g

Looking forward to Sunday 

Got the PDR guy confirmed who will be there at around Lunchtime 
Alloy wheel repairs will also be available and i would be grateful if we can try and get confirmed names for this please
We have a few people who have confirmed that they shall be doing demos on the day also 
Caledonia will be along to confirm what demos and who will be doing them

You will aslo get the chance to see our new premises and detialing bay 

We will be trying to raise some cash for a local charity HOPE FOR AUTISM which is a local organsiation set up for the benefit of young children who suffer from Autism


----------



## pixor

It's hard to commit to wheel repairs without knowing what they will do, the price, some info about the company doing it.

Is there any further info?


----------



## In a state

> There are also going to be a few specialised traders there *Wicked Wheels*. Who will will be caring out wheel scuffs and paint repairs, Also a PDR specialist. So If you have a issue with either I would be grateful if you could add your names to the respective lists below. It is strictly a first come served on these services. So don't delay.


Think these are the guys


----------



## happysnappy

I will pop along to see how its really done. Looking forward to it.


----------



## BestGear

david g said:


> Looking forward to Sunday
> 
> Got the PDR guy confirmed who will be there at around Lunchtime
> Alloy wheel repairs will also be available and i would be grateful if we can try and get confirmed names for this please
> We have a few people who have confirmed that they shall be doing demos on the day also
> Caledonia will be along to confirm what demos and who will be doing them
> 
> You will aslo get the chance to see our new premises and detialing bay
> 
> We will be trying to raise some cash for a local charity HOPE FOR AUTISM which is a local organsiation set up for the benefit of young children who suffer from Autism


Will the Autosmart guy be there too?


----------



## Ultimate Shine

david g said:


> We will be trying to raise some cash for a local charity HOPE FOR AUTISM which is a local organsiation set up for the benefit of young children who suffer from Autism


Good shout Dave!


----------



## S-X-I

Don't think i'll be able to make this one.

Might pop down in the moring for a bit thoguh.


----------



## Phil MC

1. Caledonia.
2. andyboygsi
3. Dave KG
4. Sandro
5. MarkATR and a few others
6. Eazy
7. Alan W
8. Grinnall v8 (Billy)
9. Branter33 (Max)
10. Glasgow_Gio - Willing to offer my car as a demo.
11.darkmaster aka davie also willing to have a car used as a demo (mk4 escort cabby not been washed for a yr :0)
12. BestGear
13. GraemeForsyth
14. chizzzzy (Richard)
15. RR Dave
16. Militia
17. Jerry318
18. Ian King
19. Dezzy
20. Seebo 1690
21. PaulB
22. malky christie
23. Notsosmall
24. LiamMc - car can be used as demo. 08 fiesta celebration
25. Ross-1888
26. DonnyBoy
27. In a state (sorry forgot to add name to this list!)
28. MissyR
29. Paulo (Demo Car Smart ForTwo Brabus)
30. Phil MC
*30. ULTIMATE SHINE (Paul)*

Member wishing to have there wheels repaired on the day.

1. MissyR (2 wheels curbed) Poss.
2. Paulo (polished wheels Lacquer lifting) poss.
3. Phil MC
4.
5.

Members wishing to have PDR on the day.

1. Caledonia (wing dent)
2.PaulB (Poss door ding)
3. Jerry318 (Passenger Door Dent)
4. Ian King (small dent on MINI door)
5. In a state (Roof line dent - Vectra Estate)
6. Phil MC (Front bumper scuff)

Look forward to seeing you all there:thumb:


----------



## caledonia

1. Caledonia.
2. andyboygsi
3. Dave KG
4. Sandro
5. MarkATR and a few others
6. Eazy
7. Alan W
8. Grinnall v8 (Billy)
9. Branter33 (Max)
10. Glasgow_Gio - Willing to offer my car as a demo.
11.darkmaster aka davie also willing to have a car used as a demo (mk4 escort cabby not been washed for a yr :0)
12. BestGear
13. GraemeForsyth
14. chizzzzy (Richard)
15. RR Dave
16. Militia
17. Jerry318
18. Ian King
19. Dezzy
20. Seebo 1690
21. PaulB
22. malky christie
23. Notsosmall
24. LiamMc - car can be used as demo. 08 fiesta celebration
25. Ross-1888
26. DonnyBoy
27. In a state (sorry forgot to add name to this list!)
28. MissyR
29. Paulo (Demo Car Smart ForTwo Brabus)
30. Phil MC
30. ULTIMATE SHINE (Paul) 
31. OCDMike + 6.
32. happysnappy.
33. S-X-I (Few hours)
34. Yulser

Member wishing to have there wheels repaired on the day.

1. MissyR (2 wheels curbed) Poss.
2. Paulo (polished wheels Lacquer lifting) poss.
3. Phil MC
4. Yulser (Poss) chip on wheel.
5.

Members wishing to have PDR on the day.

1. Caledonia (wing dent)
2.PaulB (Poss door ding)
3. Jerry318 (Passenger Door Dent)
4. Ian King (small dent on MINI door)
5. In a state (Roof line dent - Vectra Estate)
6. Phil MC (Front bumper scuff) *Might not need done*.

Phil this might not need PDR. So come and see me on the day and we will have a look at it for you. Might require Smart repair instead or might just polish out.
Gordon.


----------



## david g

Colin the local Autosmart rep is unable to attend but hes asked me to pick up some Autosmart stuff to be sold on the day if thats suits

Drop me a pm before Thursday of what you want and i can organise to have them for Sunday 
We are also happy to offer the Autosamrt range is sample sizes also for anyone thats interested 


Thanks


----------



## caledonia

Originally Posted by caledonia 
1. Caledonia.
2. andyboygsi
3. Dave KG
4. Sandro
5. MarkATR and a few others
6. Eazy
7. Alan W
8. Grinnall v8 (Billy)
9. Branter33 (Max)
10. Glasgow_Gio - Willing to offer my car as a demo.
11.darkmaster aka davie also willing to have a car used as a demo (mk4 escort cabby not been washed for a yr :0)
12. BestGear
13. GraemeForsyth
14. chizzzzy (Richard)
15. RR Dave
16. Militia
17. Jerry318
18. Dezzy
19. Seebo 1690
20. PaulB
21. malky christie
22. Notsosmall
23. LiamMc - car can be used as demo. 08 fiesta celebration
24. Ross-1888
25. DonnyBoy
26. In a state (sorry forgot to add name to this list!)
27. MissyR
28. Paulo (Demo Car Smart ForTwo Brabus)
29. Phil MC
30. ULTIMATE SHINE (Paul)
31. OCDMike + 6 VXR Forum.
32. happysnappy.
33. S-X-I (Few hours)
34. Yulser
35. M4D YN and gordy2008 or he is disowned 
36.

Member wishing to have there wheels repaired on the day.

1. MissyR (2 wheels curbed) Poss.
2. Paulo (polished wheels Lacquer lifting) poss.
3. Phil MC
4. Yulser (Poss) chip on wheel.
5.


Members wishing to have PDR on the day.

1. Caledonia (wing dent)
2.PaulB (Poss door ding)
3. Jerry318 (Passenger Door Dent)
4. In a state (Roof line dent - Vectra Estate)
5. Phil MC (Front bumper scuff) Might not need done. See me on the day.
6. 

List update from PM.
Thanks Iain. :thumb:


----------



## alan burnett

Originally Posted by caledonia 
1. Caledonia.
2. andyboygsi
3. Dave KG
4. Sandro
5. MarkATR and a few others
6. Eazy
7. Alan W
8. Grinnall v8 (Billy)
9. Branter33 (Max)
10. Glasgow_Gio - Willing to offer my car as a demo.
11.darkmaster aka davie also willing to have a car used as a demo (mk4 escort cabby not been washed for a yr :0)
12. BestGear
13. GraemeForsyth
14. chizzzzy (Richard)
15. RR Dave
16. Militia
17. Jerry318
18. Dezzy
19. Seebo 1690
20. PaulB
21. malky christie
22. Notsosmall
23. LiamMc - car can be used as demo. 08 fiesta celebration
24. Ross-1888
25. DonnyBoy
26. In a state (sorry forgot to add name to this list!)
27. MissyR
28. Paulo (Demo Car Smart ForTwo Brabus)
29. Phil MC
30. ULTIMATE SHINE (Paul)
31. OCDMike + 6 VXR Forum.
32. happysnappy.
33. S-X-I (Few hours)
34. Yulser
35. M4D YN and gordy2008 or he is disowned 
36. alan burnett, might pop along working in glasgow scotston night shift so if have a quiet night shift i will be there

Member wishing to have there wheels repaired on the day.

1. MissyR (2 wheels curbed) Poss.
2. Paulo (polished wheels Lacquer lifting) poss.
3. Phil MC
4. Yulser (Poss) chip on wheel.
5.


Members wishing to have PDR on the day.

1. Caledonia (wing dent)
2.PaulB (Poss door ding)
3. Jerry318 (Passenger Door Dent)
4. In a state (Roof line dent - Vectra Estate)
5. Phil MC (Front bumper scuff) Might not need done. See me on the day.
6.


----------



## Gmuir

Originally Posted by caledonia
1. Caledonia.
2. andyboygsi
3. Dave KG
4. Sandro
5. MarkATR and a few others
6. Eazy
7. Alan W
8. Grinnall v8 (Billy)
9. Branter33 (Max)
10. Glasgow_Gio - Willing to offer my car as a demo.
11.darkmaster aka davie also willing to have a car used as a demo (mk4 escort cabby not been washed for a yr :0)
12. BestGear
13. GraemeForsyth
14. chizzzzy (Richard)
15. RR Dave
16. Militia
17. Jerry318
18. Dezzy
19. Seebo 1690
20. PaulB
21. malky christie
22. Notsosmall
23. LiamMc - car can be used as demo. 08 fiesta celebration
24. Ross-1888
25. DonnyBoy
26. In a state (sorry forgot to add name to this list!)
27. MissyR
28. Paulo (Demo Car Smart ForTwo Brabus)
29. Phil MC
30. ULTIMATE SHINE (Paul)
31. OCDMike + 6 VXR Forum.
32. happysnappy.
33. S-X-I (Few hours)
34. Yulser
35. M4D YN and gordy2008 or he is disowned
36. alan burnett, might pop along working in glasgow scotston night shift so if have a quiet night shift i will be there
37. Gmuir

Member wishing to have there wheels repaired on the day.

1. MissyR (2 wheels curbed) Poss.
2. Paulo (polished wheels Lacquer lifting) poss.
3. Phil MC
4. Yulser (Poss) chip on wheel.
5.


Members wishing to have PDR on the day.

1. Caledonia (wing dent)
2.PaulB (Poss door ding)
3. Jerry318 (Passenger Door Dent)
4. In a state (Roof line dent - Vectra Estate)
5. Phil MC (Front bumper scuff) Might not need done. See me on the day.
6.


----------



## dezzy

Not going to make this now, sorry.


----------



## spitfire

It's looking increasingly unlikely I'll be there either.


----------



## BestGear

M4D YN said:


> .....and if you do go,you will go again,cause its a wee day out and quite fun :thumb:


I will second that, having been to the earlier meetings...

Go on! - make the effort!

David


----------



## dezzy

M4D YN said:


> you will go again,cause its a wee day out and quite fun :thumb:


Yeah, I was looking forward to meeting everyone and seeing what goes on at these, so I hope there is another one later in the year.

Have fun folks :thumb:


----------



## M4D YN

dezzy said:


> Yeah, I was looking forward to meeting everyone and seeing what goes on at these, so I hope there is another one later in the year.
> 
> Have fun folks :thumb:


there's been a few since i have been on dw,so i think there will be a lot more to come as its a very big up and coming thing :thumb:


----------



## caledonia

No problem Dougie.
I cant remember a meet you have missed either.
Will be strange without you being there.
But I know you have been trying to swing this.

I still have my fingers crossed for you.
If not this time see you at the next one.
Gordon


----------



## paul450

i'm going, got my name down on vxronline.co.uk


----------



## caledonia

paul450 said:


> i'm going, got my name down on vxronline.co.uk


More than welcome m8. :thumb:
Hoping for a few from Vectra C also.
Gordon.


----------



## Phil1984

Hi Gordon, How are you?

Sorry i aint replied to your pm mate. Im considering coming down on Sunday so thats a maybe for me!

My car wont be the cleanest there cos am not washing it this weekend!!

If i do make it, i shall let one of the pro's take over :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## caledonia

Phil1984 said:


> Hi Gordon, How are you?
> 
> Sorry i aint replied to your pm mate. Im considering coming down on Sunday so thats a maybe for me!
> 
> My car wont be the cleanest there cos am not washing it this weekend!!
> 
> If i do make it, i shall let one of the pro's take over :lol: :lol: :lol:


Don't worry about the car. There is a Charity day anyway as listed in the post. Stick a couple of coins in the tub and we will get that sorted for you.
Gordon.


----------



## missyR

caledonia said:


> Don't worry about the car. There is a Charity day anyway as listed in the post. Stick a couple of coins in the tub and we will get that sorted for you.
> Gordon.


Oh does that mean i dont need to use a sponge and fairy liquid before I get there??


----------



## chisai

Originally Posted by caledonia
1. Caledonia.
2. andyboygsi
3. Dave KG
4. Sandro
5. MarkATR and a few others
6. Eazy
7. Alan W
8. Grinnall v8 (Billy)
9. Branter33 (Max)
10. Glasgow_Gio - Willing to offer my car as a demo.
11.darkmaster aka davie also willing to have a car used as a demo (mk4 escort cabby not been washed for a yr :0)
12. BestGear
13. GraemeForsyth
14. chizzzzy (Richard)
15. RR Dave
16. Militia
17. Jerry318
18. Dezzy
19. Seebo 1690
20. PaulB
21. malky christie
22. Notsosmall
23. LiamMc - car can be used as demo. 08 fiesta celebration
24. Ross-1888
25. DonnyBoy
26. In a state (sorry forgot to add name to this list!)
27. MissyR
28. Paulo (Demo Car Smart ForTwo Brabus)
29. Phil MC
30. ULTIMATE SHINE (Paul)
31. OCDMike + 6 VXR Forum.
32. happysnappy.
33. S-X-I (Few hours)
34. Yulser
35. M4D YN and gordy2008 or he is disowned
36. alan burnett, might pop along working in glasgow scotston night shift so if have a quiet night shift i will be there
37. Gmuir
38. Chisai. Desperately will try to make it but am working till 3:30. Might manage a skive. Need some info on a couple of things.

Member wishing to have there wheels repaired on the day.

1. MissyR (2 wheels curbed) Poss.
2. Paulo (polished wheels Lacquer lifting) poss.
3. Phil MC
4. Yulser (Poss) chip on wheel.
5.


Members wishing to have PDR on the day.

1. Caledonia (wing dent)
2.PaulB (Poss door ding)
3. Jerry318 (Passenger Door Dent)
4. In a state (Roof line dent - Vectra Estate)
5. Phil MC (Front bumper scuff) Might not need done. See me on the day.
6.


----------



## caledonia

At long last looks as if the plans are all coming together.
I received a call to confirm that Auto Smart will be attending the day.

I know a member was behind this and I would like to thank them for there persistence on this matter.

I will be contacting Dave KG tonight and hopefully getting details as to the demo cars that will be selected on the day.

I will pick two main and back up for the day.

Also any member that requires information regarding any issues with there car. Can bring this along on the day and all member on hand will help as much as they can.
Gordon.


----------



## missyR

woohoo will they have berry blast i have ran out


----------



## Ultimate Shine

missyR said:


> woohoo will they have berry blast i have ran out


If they don't i carry loads of that stuff


----------



## pogo

1. Caledonia.
2. andyboygsi
3. Dave KG
4. Sandro
5. MarkATR and a few others
6. Eazy
7. Alan W
8. Grinnall v8 (Billy)
9. Branter33 (Max)
10. Glasgow_Gio - Willing to offer my car as a demo.
11.darkmaster aka davie also willing to have a car used as a demo (mk4 escort cabby not been washed for a yr :0)
12. BestGear
13. GraemeForsyth
14. chizzzzy (Richard)
15. RR Dave
16. Militia
17. Jerry318
18. Dezzy
19. Seebo 1690
20. PaulB
21. malky christie
22. Notsosmall
23. LiamMc - car can be used as demo. 08 fiesta celebration
24. Ross-1888
25. DonnyBoy
26. In a state (sorry forgot to add name to this list!)
27. MissyR
28. Paulo (Demo Car Smart ForTwo Brabus)
29. Phil MC
30. ULTIMATE SHINE (Paul)
31. OCDMike + 6 VXR Forum.
32. happysnappy.
33. S-X-I (Few hours)
34. Yulser
35. M4D YN and gordy2008 or he is disowned
36. alan burnett, might pop along working in glasgow scotston night shift so if have a quiet night shift i will be there
37. Gmuir
38. Chisai. Desperately will try to make it but am working till 3:30. Might manage a skive. Need some info on a couple of things.
39. pogo,ill be there with the veccy,ive added my name on vectra c,if anyone wants to de swirl it for me as a freebie ill let them lol


----------



## caledonia

1. Caledonia.
2. andyboygsi
3. Dave KG
4. Sandro
5. MarkATR and a few others
6. Eazy
7. Alan W
8. Grinnall v8 (Billy)
9. Branter33 (Max)
10. Glasgow_Gio - Willing to offer my car as a demo.
11.darkmaster aka davie also willing to have a car used as a demo (mk4 escort cabby not been washed for a yr :0)
12. BestGear
13. GraemeForsyth
14. chizzzzy (Richard)
15. RR Dave
16. Militia
17. Jerry318
18. Dezzy
19. Seebo 1690
20. PaulB
21. malky christie
22. Notsosmall
23. LiamMc - car can be used as demo. 08 fiesta celebration
24. Ross-1888
25. DonnyBoy
26. In a state (sorry forgot to add name to this list!)
27. MissyR
28. Paulo (Demo Car Smart ForTwo Brabus)
29. Phil MC
30. ULTIMATE SHINE (Paul)
31. OCDMike + 6 VXR Forum.
32. happysnappy.
33. S-X-I (Few hours)
34. Yulser
35. M4D YN and gordy2008 or he is disowned
36. alan burnett, might pop along working in glasgow scotston night shift so if have a quiet night shift i will be there
37. Gmuir
38. Chisai. Desperately will try to make it but am working till 3:30. Might manage a skive. Need some info on a couple of things.
39. pogo,ill be there with the veccy,ive added my name on vectra c,if anyone wants to de swirl it for me as a freebie ill let them lol 
40. Possibly Alan W (Just to upset Dougie) 


Member wishing to have there wheels repaired on the day.

1. MissyR (2 wheels curbed) Poss.
2. Paulo (polished wheels Lacquer lifting) poss.
3. Phil MC
4. Yulser (Poss) chip on wheel.
5.


Members wishing to have PDR on the day.

1. Caledonia (wing dent)
2.PaulB (Poss door ding)
3. Jerry318 (Passenger Door Dent)
4. In a state (Roof line dent - Vectra Estate)
5. Phil MC (Front bumper scuff) Might not need done. See me on the day.
6.

Updated.


----------



## Grizzle

missyR said:


> woohoo will they have berry blast i have ran out


Find a maccess they do Nilco cans of berry blast bigger tin 750ml for £5  thats were i get mine.

Look like this










Gordon i've sent you a PM for a favour.


----------



## andyboygsi

Grizzle said:


> Find a maccess they do Nilco cans of berry blast bigger tin 750ml for £5  thats were i get mine.
> 
> Look like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gordon i've sent you a PM for a favour.


oh aye lets us all in then, come on


----------



## Glasgow_Gio

I forgot i had the rangers game so i'll be there for as long as i can.

I wont be washing my car if there is a charity car wash but who is doing it? someone who doesnt inflict swirls i assume? lol

Grizzle is there a maccess in Glasgow?


----------



## chisai

Used to be a Maccess in Kinning park across from Viking tyres, just up from Bridge Street underground.


----------



## Glasgow_Gio

Do they sell to public or trade only?


----------



## spitfire

Trade only IIRC


----------



## Glasgow_Gio

Well grizzle you can now get them exact ones from B&Q for £2.98.

Just reserved myself 3 to collect tomorrow

http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.j...did=10287765&ecamp=trf-005&CAWELAID=326898339

ps. i'll take the thanks


----------



## Grizzle

Glasgow_Gio said:


> Well grizzle you can now get them exact ones from B&Q for £2.98.
> 
> Just reserved myself 3 to collect tomorrow
> 
> http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.j...did=10287765&ecamp=trf-005&CAWELAID=326898339
> 
> ps. i'll take the thanks


PS your not gettin any thanks


----------



## Glasgow_Gio

Grizzle said:


> PS your not gettin any thanks


I suppose i should thank you in the first place for introducing me to the 750ml size..........

.....maybe later :lol:


----------



## missyR

Ultimate Shine said:


> If they don't i carry loads of that stuff


Is that an offer of freebies  Gordon has me hooked on the stuff


----------



## andyboygsi

tbh i think it can be too much at times


----------



## Grizzle

andyboygsi said:


> tbh i think it can be too much at times


you only need one squirt in one footwell per car.

You can also buy the spray from Autosmart.


----------



## andyboygsi

how you doing?

looking forward to your holibags?


----------



## Grizzle

andyboygsi said:


> how you doing?
> 
> looking forward to your holibags?


good man aye rushed off my bloody feet which is no bad thing :thumb:

Looking forward to it for sure some dry sun and no phone is whats needed, if i've got time i'll pop by on sunday morning need to be in Glasgow airport by 12:30 though. :thumb:


----------



## caledonia

Pms sent out regarding Demo cars.

Last chance for any others to be considered.
Post up. Decision will be made later tonight.
Gordon


----------



## andyboygsi

black audi bonnet now in my posesion for practice


----------



## In a state

I'm happy to demo...have a few swirls


----------



## Alzay

Can I add my name to the list of attendees, just need to tell the wife I'm leaving her with the two bairns all day Sunday. 

Silver car available for Demo if wished.


----------



## M4D YN

Alzay said:


> Can I add my name to the list of attendees, just need to tell the wife I'm leaving her with the two bairns all day Sunday.
> 
> Silver car available for Demo if wished.


just tell her,shes got years with you left :thumb:


----------



## missyR

I'd happily put my car up for demo.... lets see how well white can really shine  oh and it's swirled all over


----------



## malky christie

M4D YN said:


> just tell her,shes got years with you left :thumb:


My other half is coming with me! Might get her to watch the deswirling process so I can put my feet up lol.


----------



## M4D YN

malky christie said:


> My other half is coming with me! Might get her to watch the deswirling process so I can put my feet up lol.


you must have not clicked that its a guy day only


----------



## missyR

M4D YN said:


> you must have not clicked that its a guy day only


Pardon?? :spam:


----------



## M4D YN

missyR said:


> Pardon?? :spam:


i should have added,guys only,unless your female and have a valid interest in this game :thumb:


----------



## spitfire

That was very sexist Scott. :lolersonally I love having females along.


----------



## M4D YN

spitfire said:


> That was very sexist Scott. :lolersonally I love having females along.


they just get in the way :doublesho


----------



## missyR

M4D YN said:


> they just get in the way :doublesho


ha ha your for it on sunday boyo!!


----------



## spitfire

Your not gonna last long when Missy gets a hold of you.:lol:


----------



## kenny wilson

Hands up all those doing weekly checks this Sunday...........
sorry Dougie couldn't resist (pesky central staffin)


----------



## M4D YN

missyR said:


> ha ha your for it on sunday boyo!!


your awrite,you've got a nice car and when i meet up with gordon the last time,he said you where cool :thumb:


----------



## spitfire

kenny wilson said:


> Hands up all those doing weekly checks this Sunday...........
> sorry Dougie couldn't resist (pesky central staffin)


Had one last stab at gettin' it off. Won't find out till Sunday morning now though. Why can't we access the intranet from home 

On the bright side, I'll save myself a few bob.


----------



## M4D YN

spitfire said:


> Your not gonna last long when Missy gets a hold of you.:lol:


am scared of no cu*t :thumb:


----------



## caledonia

M4D YN said:


> am scared of no cu*t :thumb:


Stop winding people up :doublesho

They dont know you like the rest of us.
But the clue is in the name.


----------



## M4D YN

caledonia said:


> Stop winding people up :doublesho
> 
> They dont know you like the rest of us.
> But the clue is in the name.


ok,i'll just sit here like a


----------



## caledonia

^^^^ :lol: :lol: :lol:
If you where only as cute as that kitten :thumb:


----------



## missyR

M4D YN said:


> your awrite,you've got a nice car and when i meet up with gordon the last time,he said you where cool :thumb:


ha ha well i'm nice to some people


----------



## caledonia

1. Caledonia.
2. andyboygsi
3. Dave KG
4. Sandro
5. MarkATR and a few others
6. Eazy
7. Alan W
8. Grinnall v8 (Billy)
9. Branter33 (Max)
10. Glasgow_Gio - Called off.
11.darkmaster aka davie 
12. BestGear
13. GraemeForsyth
14. chizzzzy (Richard)
15. RR Dave
16. Militia
17. Jerry318
18. Dezzy
19. Seebo 1690
20. PaulB
21. malky christie + wife. :thumb:
22. Notsosmall
23. LiamMc - car can be used as demo. 08 fiesta celebration
24. Ross-1888
25. DonnyBoy
26. In a state (sorry forgot to add name to this list!) Demo
27. MissyR (white car demo)
28. Paulo (Demo Car Smart ForTwo Brabus)
29. Phil MC
30. ULTIMATE SHINE (Paul)
31. OCDMike + 6 VXR Forum.
32. happysnappy.
33. S-X-I (Few hours)
34. Yulser
35. M4D YN and gordy2008 or he is disowned
36. alan burnett, might pop along working in glasgow scotston night shift so if have a quiet night shift i will be there
37. Gmuir
38. Chisai. Desperately will try to make it but am working till 3:30. Might manage a skive. Need some info on a couple of things.
39. pogo,ill be there with the veccy,ive added my name on vectra c,if anyone wants to de swirl it for me as a freebie ill let them lol 
40. Possibly Alan W (Just to upset Dougie) 
41. Alzay (Silver car demo)

Member wishing to have there wheels repaired on the day.

1. MissyR (2 wheels curbed) Poss.
2. Paulo (polished wheels Lacquer lifting) poss.
3. Phil MC
4. Yulser (Poss) chip on wheel.
5.


Members wishing to have PDR on the day.

1. Caledonia (wing dent)
2.PaulB (Poss door ding)
3. Jerry318 (Passenger Door Dent)
4. In a state (Roof line dent - Vectra Estate)
5. Phil MC (Front bumper scuff) Might not need done. See me on the day.
6.

Updated. Thanks for the people wishing to put up there cars for polishing demo. Any more just add your name.


----------



## M4D YN

caledonia said:


> ^^^^ :lol: :lol: :lol:
> If you where only as cute as that kitten :thumb:


i am  thats my wee kitten


----------



## M4D YN

missyR said:


> ha ha well i'm nice to some people


you'll love me or hate me


----------



## missyR

M4D YN said:


> you'll love me or hate me


Oh i get an option..... that's a start I suppose


----------



## Glasgow_Gio

caledonia said:


> Pms sent out regarding Demo cars.
> 
> Last chance for any others to be considered.
> Post up. Decision will be made later tonight.
> Gordon


i take it mine wasnt considered then as i received no pm?

i stated it was available way at the start but nevermind


----------



## caledonia

Glasgow_Gio said:


> i take it mine wasnt considered then as i received no pm?
> 
> i stated it was available way at the start but nevermind


Sorry m8 I thought you had called off.
Because of the footy.

Pm on the way.


----------



## AlanGCam

1. Caledonia.
2. andyboygsi
3. Dave KG
4. Sandro
5. MarkATR and a few others
6. Eazy
7. Alan W
8. Grinnall v8 (Billy)
9. Branter33 (Max)
10. Glasgow_Gio - Called off.
11.darkmaster aka davie 
12. BestGear
13. GraemeForsyth
14. chizzzzy (Richard)
15. RR Dave
16. Militia
17. Jerry318
18. Dezzy
19. Seebo 1690
20. PaulB
21. malky christie + wife. 
22. Notsosmall
23. LiamMc - car can be used as demo. 08 fiesta celebration
24. Ross-1888
25. DonnyBoy
26. In a state (sorry forgot to add name to this list!) Demo
27. MissyR (white car demo)
28. Paulo (Demo Car Smart ForTwo Brabus)
29. Phil MC
30. ULTIMATE SHINE (Paul)
31. OCDMike + 6 VXR Forum.
32. happysnappy.
33. S-X-I (Few hours)
34. Yulser
35. M4D YN and gordy2008 or he is disowned
36. alan burnett, might pop along working in glasgow scotston night shift so if have a quiet night shift i will be there
37. Gmuir
38. Chisai. Desperately will try to make it but am working till 3:30. Might manage a skive. Need some info on a couple of things.
39. pogo,ill be there with the veccy,ive added my name on vectra c,if anyone wants to de swirl it for me as a freebie ill let them lol 
40. Possibly Alan W (Just to upset Dougie) 
41. Alzay (Silver car demo)
42. AlanGCam (14 year old Audi A4 available for demo)

Member wishing to have there wheels repaired on the day.

1. MissyR (2 wheels curbed) Poss.
2. Paulo (polished wheels Lacquer lifting) poss.
3. Phil MC
4. Yulser (Poss) chip on wheel.
5.


Members wishing to have PDR on the day.

1. Caledonia (wing dent)
2.PaulB (Poss door ding)
3. Jerry318 (Passenger Door Dent)
4. In a state (Roof line dent - Vectra Estate)
5. Phil MC (Front bumper scuff) Might not need done. See me on the day.
6.


----------



## ross-1888

oo0o0o0o00o its nearing the meet time


----------



## jerry318

whats the weather forecast for Sunday?


----------



## caledonia

ross-1888 said:


> oo0o0o0o00o its nearing the meet time


Get your name down then  Edited see your there. :lol:



jerry318 said:


> whats the weather forecast for Sunday?


I have not checked. But it has been Sh1te all week and my car minging.
But it will be dry inside lol :thumb:


----------



## M4D YN

jerry318 said:


> whats the weather forecast for Sunday?


nice :thumb: i just checked via metcheck


----------



## BestGear

jerry318 said:


> whats the weather forecast for Sunday?


Good so far, thankfully. Monday is looking bad however...

Dont start counting any chickens quite yet though....

David


----------



## WGG

This will teach me to scroll down the front page of the site as I have just found this thread

I could also have offered my Maserati as a demo as well:wall:


----------



## Glasgow_Gio

I will be coming along but will have to nip off before the end to make the footy.

Due to the fact i wont be staying its probably best my car isn't a demo. Never really thought about that. Doh.

My car is duurty tho so i hope that charity car wash is still on.


----------



## caledonia

PM sent out about demo cars. Waiting for confirmation.

Gio I am sure someone will sort out the car for you M8. :thumb:
Gordon.


----------



## VixMix

I'll not be attending sadly. Although I finish nightshift at 7am I was thinking of nipping over, but I have to finish a work colleague's car tomo.


----------



## Sandro

dunno if im gonna make this :'( should be working on the car. ill see how things r in the morning though!!

Baaaaws!


----------



## chisai

How long will this be on for, I will probably get there for about 2pm. if it will still be going.


----------



## caledonia

chisai said:


> How long will this be on for, I will probably get there for about 2pm. if it will still be going.


As in the OP hoping for 10 am till 4 ish. A lot depends on the members on the day and what they require demoing.
After all its a members meet so nothing set in stone.
Gordon.


----------



## jerry318

Is there a Tesco/Morrisons nearby?

Could do with a decent brekkie on my way


----------



## andyboygsi

who is first up to demo there skills on a nice hard wudi bonnet?

any takers.

also have coming with me a nice big discovery bonet so all those willing to try some new things out will be in luck.

a large range of machines and polishes will be available but hopefully all those with there own machines will bring them along too.

Charity car wash is still a go-er and also i have an unusual sideskirt which i might do a answers on a postcard and correct answers in a hat to what it is off of for a mystery prize of some sorts.

all money being raised going to the charity of choice


----------



## andyboygsi

mcdonalds isnt far away, not sure about supermarkets, theres a tesco mini up the road though but no good for a brekkie


----------



## caledonia

any other request get them in know and we will try our best to get this sorted.


----------



## jerry318

Engine Bay Cleaning demo:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## andyboygsi

tell you what, we'll give you 5L of grim reaper, access to a hose and sum scrubbing brushes and you can clean your own bay at your own risk lol


----------



## kenny wilson

Anyone gonna be about that could defurr my brain? :lol:


----------



## caledonia

jerry318 said:


> Engine Bay Cleaning demo:lol::lol::lol:


I can put Andy down for that one in case an Eskimo sticks a harpoon in his @rse. :lol:


----------



## andyboygsi

any news on the demo cars gordon


----------



## alx_chung

Is anyone going to be there early doors? I maybe able to be there for a bit but would need to be in Auchterarder by 11.30 tomorrow.
Alex


----------



## andyboygsi

caledonia said:


> I can put Andy down for that one in case an Eskimo sticks a harpoon in his @rse. :lol:


gordon we spoke about you drinking while posting and decided it wasnt a good idea


----------



## caledonia

andyboygsi said:


> any news on the demo cars gordon


Yes two booked and confirmed. Audi and Vxr I think.:thumb:
Unfortunately I had to follow the master Dave KG suggestions.

But there is possibilities for a few on the day. Cant say anymore just yet.


----------



## andyboygsi

well pm me then

astra corsa or vectra vxr?

Dave KG is coming then?cant wait to see this finger of his


----------



## BestGear

See you all in Cambuslang in the morning!


----------



## andyboygsi

see you soon


----------



## andyboygsi

To everyone

mind try and keep the parking sensible as it looks like theres gonna be loads coming

cheers


----------



## missyR

andyboygsi said:


> To everyone
> 
> mind try and keep the parking sensible as it looks like theres gonna be loads coming
> 
> cheers


Damn does that mean i have to get a man to park my car for me so it's done right then? :lol:


----------



## caledonia

missyR said:


> Damn does that mean i have to get a man to park my car for me so it's done right then? :lol:


Good idea I have seen your parking.:lol:
Your not the worst my dear. :thumb:


----------



## missyR

caledonia said:


> Good idea I have seen your parking.:lol:
> Your not the worst my dear. :thumb:


nothing wrong my parking you. Just my driving and navigation of roundabouts at the moment!!

Hopefully I'll get shiny new wheels tomorrow.

P.s. Will I need cash tomorrow?


----------



## alx_chung

missyR said:


> nothing wrong my parking you. Just my driving and navigation of roundabouts at the moment!!
> 
> Hopefully I'll get shiny new wheels tomorrow.
> 
> P.s. Will I need cash tomorrow?


After seeing what stock is in David's new unit then yes!! 
Alex


----------



## alx_chung

1. Caledonia.
2. andyboygsi
3. Dave KG
4. Sandro
5. MarkATR and a few others
6. Eazy
7. Alan W
8. Grinnall v8 (Billy)
9. Branter33 (Max)
10. Glasgow_Gio - Called off.
11.darkmaster aka davie
12. BestGear
13. GraemeForsyth
14. chizzzzy (Richard)
15. RR Dave
16. Militia
17. Jerry318
18. Dezzy
19. Seebo 1690
20. PaulB
21. malky christie + wife.
22. Notsosmall
23. LiamMc - car can be used as demo. 08 fiesta celebration
24. Ross-1888
25. DonnyBoy
26. In a state (sorry forgot to add name to this list!) Demo
27. MissyR (white car demo)
28. Paulo (Demo Car Smart ForTwo Brabus)
29. Phil MC
30. ULTIMATE SHINE (Paul)
31. OCDMike + 6 VXR Forum.
32. happysnappy.
33. S-X-I (Few hours)
34. Yulser
35. M4D YN and gordy2008 or he is disowned
36. alan burnett, might pop along working in glasgow scotston night shift so if have a quiet night shift i will be there
37. Gmuir
38. Chisai. Desperately will try to make it but am working till 3:30. Might manage a skive. Need some info on a couple of things.
39. pogo,ill be there with the veccy,ive added my name on vectra c,if anyone wants to de swirl it for me as a freebie ill let them lol
40. Possibly Alan W (Just to upset Dougie)
41. Alzay (Silver car demo)
42. AlanGCam (14 year old Audi A4 available for demo)
43. Alx_Chung (a very quick visit early doors)

Member wishing to have there wheels repaired on the day.

1. MissyR (2 wheels curbed) Poss.
2. Paulo (polished wheels Lacquer lifting) poss.
3. Phil MC
4. Yulser (Poss) chip on wheel.
5.


Members wishing to have PDR on the day.

1. Caledonia (wing dent)
2.PaulB (Poss door ding)
3. Jerry318 (Passenger Door Dent)
4. In a state (Roof line dent - Vectra Estate)
5. Phil MC (Front bumper scuff) Might not need done. See me on the day.
6.


----------



## SXI

I'd have been coming ( despite being new and unknown here) if I didn't have an eye test to attend. Hope to see plenty of pics.


----------



## caledonia

SXI said:


> I'd have been coming ( despite being new and unknown here) if I didn't have an eye test to attend. Hope to see plenty of pics.


You are more than welcome.
I will leave the offer open just in case. As we are trying to cover everything from New member to more experienced. :thumb:
Gordon.


----------



## spitfire

I'm extemely jealous of you lot. So much for the family freindly shift pattern they're trialing (forcing) on us at the moment.


----------



## caledonia

spitfire said:


> I'm extemely jealous of you lot. So much for the family freindly shift pattern they're trialing (forcing) on us at the moment.


Don't worry Dougie Alan is in safe hands. We even have a demo lined up for him. 
Sorry you cant make this one. But I know you will make the others. :thumb:


----------



## spitfire

caledonia said:


> Don't worry Dougie Alan is in safe hands. We even have a demo lined up for him.
> Sorry you cant make this one. But I know you will make the others. :thumb:


Just keep him away from the E Zyme 

Sorry Alan, we'll never let you forget that eh?


----------



## alan_mcc

have fun tomorrow [or today] guys


----------



## rr dave

sorry can 't make this now but hope you all have a good time and get nice weather. Hope someone can post pics of the event.


----------



## caledonia

Gear is all packed in the car.
Sun is shining. 

See you in a few hours and lets have a good one. :thumb:
Gordon.


----------



## Alzay

Wife won I can't make it. Life woudn't be worth living. Sorry guys.


----------



## malky christie

Sorry folks, but I cant make it either, the ruptured disk is playing up sorry.

I'm so infuriated I really do hope I can make it to the next one :wall:


----------



## RRobert

last minute addition to the meet - see you all there.

robert


----------



## alan burnett

just about redy will be there soon


----------



## andyboygsi

had a great day, thank you to all that turned up, the few that dropped out there will be another soon so no need to worry.

ill get my pics up soon but right now i am shattered.

good little sum of cash made for the charity and everywhere i looked people were having a go which is what its all about.

thanks go out to gordon for arranging the bulk of it and to dave kg for his usual very informative demos.

sorry about the lack of alloy wheel guy and autosmart but its there loss and they missed out on a good chance at widening there customer base.

there are loads more to thank and ill do it when i have recovered a bit

Andy


----------



## ross-1888

spoke to local autosmart rep about this last week and he said there is no chance in hell he could have made it. its he daughters birthday the day so. although any future meets im sure he would make it.


----------



## andyboygsi

he could have told us that when we were talking to him


----------



## SXI

caledonia said:


> You are more than welcome.
> I will leave the offer open just in case. As we are trying to cover everything from New member to more experienced. :thumb:
> Gordon.


Thanks for the offer. Would have came but had an eye exam today, i'm as blind as a bat 

Time for some Armani frames I think.


----------



## ross-1888

andyboygsi said:


> he could have told us that when we were talking to him


I should have said this too you. i totally agree. its his loss though, i as planning on getting a few bits n peices from him.


----------



## andyboygsi

where is everone?


----------



## Alan W

Another good wee meet and many thanks to Gordon, Dave KG, Andy and David G for their efforts today. :thumb:

Now where are those photos Andy and Billy! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## In a state

Cheers guys was a good day, learnt a few more things by seeing David KG in action...I even got my headlights pc'd tonight.


----------



## spitfire

Sorry to hear that some of the attractions didn't turn up. How many members attended?


----------



## andyboygsi

prob around 15 members maybe more and a whole rake of hopefully soon to be members

you missed a good wee day buddy

as afore mentioned i dont have the staying power to post piccies tonight, havent even uploaded them to lappy yet, i am pretty cream crackered


----------



## donnyboy

Yeah there was a good turn out and weather wasn't too bad. Good to get a chat with a few people and see the cars that turn up. :thumb:

Had to leave at lunch time though.

The dent guy was doing some nice work. He was explaining what he was doing and answered loads of questions from people. Great to see it being done. :thumb:


Alan, I think that gauge is only for the TT.....but I'll keep looking around.

Johnny, my bro said hello and was asking how you were doing.


----------



## jerry318

There was a good turn out maybe 30-35 people?

Thanks to Gordon, DaveKG and everyone else for all their working in getting the day set up and running:thumb:

Dent removal guy turned up and did a cracking job on all the cars that he did, was a bit strange seeing him armed with a hammer hitting the dent:doublesho

Then the next minute he says right that you done:thumb:

Only down side was some fcuker opened their door in tesco car park on the way home and has managed to put a small dent in the other side


----------



## chisai

First one I have been to, managed to skive off for a while. Spoke to a few pleasant members, people willing to give advice on all matters shiny. Got some clay to try on my motor tomorrow, seeing as it's a PH at my work and I need to be there.
Thanks to everyone involved in setting this up.
Look forward to the next one.


----------



## andyboygsi

chisai said:


> First one I have been to, managed to skive off for a while. Spoke to a few pleasant members, people willing to give advice on all matters shiny. Got some clay to try on my motor tomorrow, seeing as it's a PH at my work and I need to be there.
> Thanks to everyone involved in setting this up.
> Look forward to the next one.


w were you driving?


----------



## spitfire

jerry318 said:


> There was a good turn out maybe 30-35 people?
> 
> Thanks to Gordon, DaveKG and everyone else for all their working in getting the day set up and running:thumb:
> 
> Dent removal guy turned up and did a cracking job on all the cars that he did, was a bit strange seeing him armed with a hammer hitting the dent:doublesho
> 
> Then the next minute he says right that you done:thumb:
> 
> *Only down side was some fcuker opened their door in tesco car park on the way home and has managed to put a small dent in the other side*


I would have liked to see the dent guy perform. Hopefully we can get him again next time?

*Typical*


----------



## jerry318

spitfire said:


> I would have liked to see the dent guy perform. Hopefully we can get him again next time?
> 
> *Typical*


Went home and cleaned the car was drying it off and thought my eyes were playing tricks on me, couldnt believe it:wall:

Oh well need to find a local dent guy this week


----------



## Alan W

donnyboy said:


> Alan, I think that gauge is only for the TT.....but I'll keep looking around.


Here you go Donny!

http://racediagnostics.com/cms/index.php?page=products

I think it's only available for the Mk1 leon just now but new versions are being developed all the time.

Alan W


----------



## chisai

andyboygsi said:


> w were you driving?


Bronze S40, got there about 1 , left about 2:15.


----------



## Alan W

andyboygsi said:


> as afore mentioned i dont have the staying power to post piccies tonight, havent even uploaded them to lappy yet, i am pretty cream crackered


No probs Andy. :thumb: You worked hard today and deserve a rest. 

Just don't take 10 days to post them up this time and keep us all waiting! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## donnyboy

Alan W said:


> Here you go Donny!
> 
> http://racediagnostics.com/cms/index.php?page=products
> 
> I think it's only available for the Mk1 leon just now but new versions are being developed all the time.
> 
> Alan W


:thumb::thumb: Nice one. I'll keep an eye out for updates.


----------



## BestGear

*Picture up here...*

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=1492479#post1492479


----------



## Dave KG

That was a really good day chaps, thoroughly enjoyed myself  Got right into the groove today on these scrap bonnets, happily knocking out severe scratches and orange peel with a LakeCountry wool mop and #95 from Meguiars  Wee bit of wet sanding as well 

Look forward to seeing folks' pics of the meet 

Thanks to all involved in the organisation, especially the sterling efforts put in by Gordon throughout posting the threads and sorting out the demo cars and putting together a cracking Scotland meet.


----------



## m22aca

had a great day guys could have spent a fortune in there today and thanks for they tips on how to use my rotory lol


----------



## andyboygsi

Alan W said:


> No probs Andy. :thumb: You worked hard today and deserve a rest.
> 
> Just don't take 10 days to post them up this time and keep us all waiting! :lol:
> 
> Alan W


what can i say i like to keep you all on your toes

never got a chance to take sum good yins of the _TT_ , need to wait till the next meet


----------



## andyboygsi

m22aca said:


> had a great day guys could have spent a fortune in there today and thanks for they tips on how to use my rotory lol


theres a habit of that happening, to much temptation


----------



## m22aca

andyboygsi said:


> theres a habit of that happening, to much temptation


yes got to agree with you there buddy :thumb:


----------



## missyR

Big thanks to Gordon, Dave KG and Alan for their demonstrations I came away with a more sound knowledge of what can be achieved  Not to forget andy for providing the laughs and giggles


----------



## caledonia

First of all a very big thanks to Dave KG, Andy, David G. Who made this a very interesting and rewarding day. :thumb:

But my biggest thanks are to all the members that showed there support in the day and a very worth while day. I also hope there are a few that have left with a great deal of knowledge and understanding to detailing.

The most encouraging thing for me today was the turn out and a good deal of new faces as well as the members that consistently turn in. Long may this continue and look forward to seeing you all again.
For all that did not manage. Sorry to rub it in but you missed a a cracker of a day and even the weather played ball for a change.

But a special thanks for Andy manning the PW and raising money for charity. 

Also to VXR online and Vectra C for there support in this event also. Some fantastic looking cars on show.
All the best till the next one. Hope to see you soon.
Gordon.


----------



## andyboygsi

missyR said:


> Big thanks to Gordon, Dave KG and Alan for their demonstrations I came away with a more sound knowledge of what can be achieved  Not to forget andy for providing the laughs and giggles


twas a pleasure


----------



## spitfire

caledonia said:


> First of all a very big thanks to Dave KG, Andy, David G. Who made this a very interesting and rewarding day. :thumb:
> 
> But my biggest thanks are to all the members that showed there support in the day and a very worth while day. I also hope there are a few that have left with a great deal of knowledge and understanding to detailing.
> 
> The most encouraging thing for me today was the turn out and a good deal of new faces as well as the members that consistently turn in. Long may this continue and look forward to seeing you all again.
> For all that did not manage. Sorry to rub it in but you missed a a cracker of a day and even the weather played ball for a change.
> 
> But a special thanks for Andy manning the PW and raising money for charity.
> 
> Also to VXR online and Vectra C for there support in this event also. Some fantastic looking cars on show.
> All the best till the next one. Hope to see you soon.
> Gordon.


No need to rub it in Gordon.:lol:  I kept telling everyone at work yesterday that I wasn't doing a stroke in protest as I should have been elsewhere. Glad you all had a good day. :thumb:

_Added some smilies to reflect the jovial intent_. _My appologies Gordon :wave:_


----------



## graemeforsyth

Just wanted to express my gratitude to all the people involved in organising this meet. Had a great day and and got loads of great information/tips . Many thanks guys.

Regards Graeme


----------



## alan burnett

thanks for the good day sorry for beting a bit quiet or not specking picked up some good tips


----------



## BestGear

Dave KG said:


> ...... with a LakeCountry wool mop and #95 from Meguiars ......


Yeh, I still have some meguiars on my jeans as a result....... :lol:

David


----------



## caledonia

BestGear said:


> Yeh, I still have some meguiars on my jeans as a result....... :lol:
> 
> David


:lol:
:lol:
I guess there is a few in the same boat. You should have got him to sign them also. Might have made some money in years to come.


----------



## darkmaster

Thanks all who organised this day.I learned alot yesterday (how to use a g220,rotory properly) was the main thing for me :buffer::thumb:

Was a really nice day and got to put faces to names.

Thanks again

Davie (boy with the gers top on lol)


----------



## Paulo

_Thanks to all who both arranged and attended this meet especially Gordon, Dave KG, Dave G and Andy for all their demo work, car washing and use of the premises.

Gleaned some more tips from Dave KG and spent more money as per usual, need to leave my wallet at home next time....:lol:

Good to put faces to names too and some very nice cars on show, so well done guys n gals, take it easy....._


----------



## ross-1888

just realised there. was david g charging everyone full price on the day? For stuff.
he charged full price for cg new look gel.


----------



## chisai

Why would he not?


----------



## Chahal

Hey

Thanks for all the information you guys gave on the day, it was much appreciated. Heard about this meet on VXROnline and thought it would be a good idea to come along and learn a few things. I know now where to pick up all the products for my cleaning 
Met a few good guys there aswell and I would like to thank the people who organized it.

The advice given was great and feel that I should join Detailing World to benefit from all the experience and advice from you guys.

P.S I was the one with the very dirty Corsa VXR  but it got cleaned very well in the charity car wash!


----------



## caledonia

Chahal said:


> Hey
> 
> Thanks for all the information you guys gave on the day, it was much appreciated. Heard about this meet on VXROnline and thought it would be a good idea to come along and learn a few things. I know now where to pick up all the products for my cleaning
> Met a few good guys there aswell and I would like to thank the people who organized it.
> 
> The advice given was great and feel that I should join Detailing World to benefit from all the experience and advice from you guys.
> 
> P.S I was the one with the very dirty Corsa VXR  but it got cleaned very well in the charity car wash!


If it is the one that I think it was. Red Corsa VXR??
Then it was shining like a new pin when finished.
Where you the guy with the badge problem also. ??
But most off all welcome to DW and hope to see you again. :thumb:
Big thanks to all From VXR online also. 
Gordon.


----------



## ross-1888

chisai said:


> Why would he not?


5% online to dw just assumed it would be the same if you were buyin from his shop thats all.


----------



## david g

A perecentage of the sales went to charity :thumb:


----------



## Arden Andy VXR

Howdy,

I also found this Meet via VXRonline , I was driving the blue Astra that successfully broke the pressure washer  . Kudos to Andy though as he got it fired back up and completed the charity wash even though there were a few hailstorms during the process.

Cant believe I have been buying Chem Guys products online for over a year and didnt know they were only a 10 min drive away from me.

Picked up some great info especially how to claybar my car which was exactly what I went to learn .


----------



## andyboygsi

Chahal said:


> Hey
> 
> Thanks for all the information you guys gave on the day, it was much appreciated. Heard about this meet on VXROnline and thought it would be a good idea to come along and learn a few things. I know now where to pick up all the products for my cleaning
> Met a few good guys there aswell and I would like to thank the people who organized it.
> 
> The advice given was great and feel that I should join Detailing World to benefit from all the experience and advice from you guys.
> 
> P.S I was the one with the very dirty Corsa VXR  but it got cleaned very well in the charity car wash!


no bother mate, was a pleasure til i thot i broke the washer on the astra lol


----------



## chisai

ross-1888 said:


> 5% online to dw just assumed it would be the same if you were buyin from his shop thats all.


Didn't realise he did that.
I bought stuff at what I thought was pretty fair, now know that some went to charity. Even better deal.


----------



## caledonia

Glad all you guys found the meet interesting and have joined up. 
There is some fantastic information available on the site. Have fun.
Most of all cant wait to see your cars posted in the showroom.
After all they looked well in the flesh. Just wished I personally found more time to get to know you better. But we where under a bit of pressure form time to time.
All the best and welcome on board.

Just need to get the rest of the pictures up now.

On the other note. A really big thanks to All the members that put there hand in the pockets and David G for is Kind donation to the *Hope for Autism*The chosen charity on the day. We managed to raise £100 on the day. So A Big Thanks once more.
Gordon


----------



## david g

We managed to raise £100 for Hope For Autism ,a lanarkshire based charity for children with Autsim 
Money will be presented to them this week :thumb:,so thanks to those who contributed


----------



## caledonia

david g said:


> We managed to raise £100 for Hope For Autism ,a lanarkshire based charity for children with Autsim
> Money will be presented to them this week :thumb:,so thanks to those who contributed


:lol:
:lol: To slow.


----------



## Arden Andy VXR

Glad the money went to such a deserving charity and thanks to everyone who organised it !!


----------



## ross-1888

well i have no arguement there any money to an autism charity is fine with me. the girlfriends wee brother is autistic so im well aware that the money is going to good use  

cheers david G btw cheers for the card. ill prob nip over in the next few weeks and get some cg stuff to try.


----------



## Chahal

Yeah I was the one with the Red corsa vxr. Thanks with the badge bit, I can’t see it now.  I will look forward to reading more posts and gaining a better knowledge of detailing. I will keep an eye out for future meets aswell.


----------



## Alan W

£100 is a great result from a wee meet and well done!

Alan W


----------



## Grinnall v8

As I have said in the pics thread thanks to Gordon for organising this:thumb:
Dave g for the use of the unit:thumb: (and emptying my wallet) Andy for the
charity work:thumb: and Dave kg for showing me that the rotary is nothing
to be scared off:thumb: (next on the shoping list) and wet sanding demo:thumb:.

I can't stress enough, how much can be learnt attending these detailing meet's, my best bit of knowledge learn't yesterday (it will also save me money) was the amount of polish (or lack off) that you put on a pad:doublesho:doublesho so if me:newbie: and you are looking for tips and and some great advice then get yourself along to the next detailing meet.... 

All the best Billy (MINI GP)


----------



## caledonia

You always welcome Billy.
Great guy with a wicked sense of humour, which helps everyone enjoy the meet also.
There was a great bunch of people there yesterday. And this makes it all worth while.

See you next time. And hope you put your new found skills to good use.
Just not the GP please.
Gordon.


----------



## andyboygsi

caledonia said:


> You always welcome Billy.
> Great guy with a wicked sense of humour, which helps everyone enjoy the meet also.
> There was a great bunch of people there yesterday. And this makes it all worth while.
> 
> See you next time. And hope you put your new found skills to good use.
> Just not the GP please.
> Gordon.


yea he can help machine the demo car, save me putting my back out again


----------



## zerouali

Could someone let me know who the paintless dent removal guy was? Just found a ding and looking for recommendations, you all seemed quite impressed by this guy.

Thanks.


----------



## donnyboy

I'm pretty sure it was this guy - http://www.sldentrepair.co.uk/contact.html


----------



## tom.n

i missed this but would love to go to the next one if any1 can tell me when an where it will be im totaly new to all this but i need to be able to do it an to find out the best products as i have a little vw show car an i need to keep the paint in the best condition.

thanks 

tom


----------



## caledonia

zerouali said:


> Could someone let me know who the paintless dent removal guy was? Just found a ding and looking for recommendations, you all seemed quite impressed by this guy.
> 
> Thanks.


If you require an in information on the guy.
I have is business card here.
But don't wish to post up this details in public. 
Send me a PM.
Gordon


----------



## donnyboy

caledonia said:


> If you require an in information on the guy.
> I have is business card here.
> But don't wish to post up this details in public.
> Send me a PM.
> Gordon


So is the link I posted not the same guy? He has the same first name and his mobile number is on his site.


----------



## caledonia

Yes But there are new rules on Advertising, As he is not a trader and could be considered a friend or in deed yourself. Normally links are removed.
Whether Ebay or others. By the Mods. 
Gordon.


----------



## donnyboy

caledonia said:


> Yes But there are new rules on Advertising, As he is not a trader and could be considered a friend or in deed yourself. Normally links are removed.
> Whether Ebay or others. By the Mods.
> Gordon.


Cool. I got it from another thread so should be ok......


----------



## ross-1888

cheers to all who organised this. i was only there though for half an hour due to bloody work. next time theres a meet for scotland ill try keep the diary empty


----------



## andyboygsi

ross-1888 said:


> cheers to all who organised this. i was only there though for half an hour due to bloody work. next time theres a meet for scotland ill try keep the diary empty


i was waiting on you turning up, to get a look at your evo


----------



## ross-1888

evo aint mine matey. its my brothers lol sold as of friday there.  sad to see it go. couldnt get insured on the bugger or else it would have been mine. ill upload some piccies in a thread so you can have a wee swatch


----------



## ross-1888




----------



## ross-1888

[IMG=http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/6760/dsc00042vij.jpg][/IMG]


theres some recent pics before it got sold.
The black civic was my baby before i had to sell it to start the valeting buisness due to my other job going Boobs up


----------



## alx_chung

Just like to echo what everyone has already said here. Thanks to Gordon, Dave G, Andy and everyone else for making the day a success. It was good to see everyone again and to meet up with the newer folk who came along on the day.
Sorry I couldn't stay all day but enjoyed speaking to everyone there.
Andy thanks again for washing my car. Pity I wasn't staying longer otherwise you could have put a coat of Z8 on it 
Thanks again,
Alex


----------



## caledonia

Some nice picture of your car in the photo thread Alex

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=116166

and

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=115996

Good to see you again. :thumb:
Gordon.


----------



## zerouali

Caledonia - I was a post short to send pm's but this shold fix it!:lol:


----------



## andyboygsi

so does anyone have any suggestion for anything they would like to see at the next meet?

we are focussed on providing as good open days as possible and anyone who has good suggestions we would love to hear from


----------



## chisai

A barbecue would be good.


----------



## missyR

What about an engine detail?


----------



## ross-1888

anyone for fancy dress ????? 




gotcha


----------



## Grinnall v8

Leather care:thumb:

Pole dancers

OR 

leather clad pole dancer:doublesho


----------



## andyboygsi

so it seems we had a very succesful meet. the next step is to try and make the next one bigger and even better. if it helps ill dress as a frog.

we can put a bbq on and get all the bits and pieces but unless we have any food qualified type people to do the cooking you will have to cook your own as i aint all that keen on poisoning anyone.

so heres what i would like to do, we need to drum up interest in different forums so if anyone is a member of any of the other forums you could maybe spread the word and get back to me if there is any interest.

the pole dancer bit may take some work though but keep the good ideas coming grinnal haha


----------



## chisai

My bruvs missus has a friend from Poland. Pretty sure she would do some dancing in return for alcohol.


----------



## BestGear

A few thoughts....

BBQ for the bacon rolls would be great... had that thought since the first meeting! Need a kettle too for the teas...

PDR - would be good to get a tame "DaveKG" to show us how it works.

More focus on products - different manufacturers - compair and contrast...what is known to work with what in terms of pad/product etc. You could almost make up a sort of buyers guide.

Name badges - I did this for meeting#2 - think its worth it so that everyone can get to know who they are speaking to....forum name and real name.

Smart repairs - exterior and interior repairs.


Thats my starter for 10...


David


----------



## andyboygsi

i like the name badge idea but some folk dont.

anymore


----------



## alx_chung

andyboygsi said:


> so it seems we had a very succesful meet. the next step is to try and make the next one bigger and even better. if it helps ill dress as a frog.
> 
> we can put a bbq on and get all the bits and pieces but unless we have any food qualified type people to do the cooking you will have to cook your own as i aint all that keen on poisoning anyone.
> 
> so heres what i would like to do, we need to drum up interest in different forums so if anyone is a member of any of the other forums you could maybe spread the word and get back to me if there is any interest.
> 
> the pole dancer bit may take some work though but keep the good ideas coming grinnal haha


I can pass on details of the next meet to the guys and gals on seatcupra.net.
The more people the better I think. 
Alex


----------



## chisai

^^^^^ name badges, great idea. Even just forum names


----------



## Dave KG

BestGear said:


> A few thoughts....
> 
> BBQ for the bacon rolls would be great... had that thought since the first meeting! Need a kettle too for the teas...
> 
> PDR - would be good to get *a tame "DaveKG"* to show us how it works.
> 
> More focus on products - different manufacturers - compair and contrast...what is known to work with what in terms of pad/product etc. You could almost make up a sort of buyers guide.
> 
> Name badges - I did this for meeting#2 - think its worth it so that everyone can get to know who they are speaking to....forum name and real name.
> 
> Smart repairs - exterior and interior repairs.
> 
> Thats my starter for 10...
> 
> David


A what? :lol::lol:


----------



## Dave KG

I am happy at a future meet, if another scrap panel or two can be supplied, to do a products workshop for machine polishing to let folks see different polishes in action and what they are capable of achieving...


----------



## andyboygsi

Dave KG said:


> I am happy at a future meet, if another scrap panel or two can be supplied, to do a products workshop for machine polishing to let folks see different polishes in action and what they are capable of achieving...


how manyscrap panels do i need to get lol


----------



## andyboygsi

alx_chung said:


> I can pass on details of the next meet to the guys and gals on seatcupra.net.
> The more people the better I think.
> Alex


please do alex thats great


----------



## alx_chung

andyboygsi said:


> please do alex thats great


I have an idea mate........
Alex


----------



## Dave KG

andyboygsi said:


> how manyscrap panels do i need to get lol


How big's your van?


----------



## alx_chung

Dave KG said:


> How big's your van?


I am sure that I can get hold of a big van for your scrap panels Dave 
Alex


----------



## ross-1888

next detail meet i have a zafira in like a purple colour( not too sure as its my dads) its infested with loads of swirls. Feel free to use for demo car next meet i aim to be there whole day 

will upload pics of bad swirls for you all to curse at


----------



## Arden Andy VXR

I can spread the word on VXRonline when the details of the next meet are finalised!!

And if you fancy a challenge my buddy has an Electric Orange Focus ST thats had about 2 "washes" in its entire 28k Miles lifetime.

By washes I mean pressure washed then halfords car shampoo with the well known 1 bucket method applied with a dirty sponge in direct sunlight followed by a pressure wash to rinse it


----------



## mkv

meet looked great....Sorry I couldnt make it. Amazing how life takes over!
Cracking pics.
Steve


----------



## caledonia

I have just had the conformation email forwarded to myself.
From David G @ Carwashnwax.

-----Original message-----

From: "Hope For Autism" [email protected]
Date: Wed, 06 May 2009 10:29:48 +0100
To: [email protected]
Subject: Meet - 3/5/09

F.A.O - David Graham

Hi there,

Just a short email to thank you and your colleagues for your recent donation of £100.00.

As a local charity, we rely heavily on donations and support to help raise much needed funds for the groups. The money raised will assist in allowing us to sustain these vital services.

Once again, on behalf of the children and parents of HOPE, many thanks for your contribution and support.

Kind Regards,

Binette Quinn

Project Administrator

HOPE For Autism

Tel: 01236-7XXXXX

Charity No: Sc 033312.

I would also like to thank all members from various forums who participated in this meet, and donated to this worth while Charity.
Thanks Again.
Gordon.


----------



## andyboygsi

thanks everyone


----------



## Alan W

andyboygsi said:


> thanks everyone


No, thank you Andy!

...and everyone else for their donations towards a worthy cause. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Audio Advice

BestGear said:


> A few thoughts....
> 
> BBQ for the bacon rolls would be great... had that thought since the first meeting! Need a kettle too for the teas...
> 
> PDR - would be good to get a tame "DaveKG" to show us how it works.
> 
> More focus on products - different manufacturers - compair and contrast...what is known to work with what in terms of pad/product etc. You could almost make up a sort of buyers guide.
> 
> Name badges - I did this for meeting#2 - think its worth it so that everyone can get to know who they are speaking to....forum name and real name.
> 
> Smart repairs - exterior and interior repairs.
> 
> Thats my starter for 10...
> 
> David


Our BBQ is now repaired and available if we have another meet at our place!

Its been sitting in the workshop ever since previous meet :doublesho

Glad meeting went well :buffer:

Cheers

Iain

Can someone PM me details of Dent dude - the nozzle of petrol pump (one that I wasnt using) decided to come off the cradle and momentarily 'hovver' like a python waiting to strike then rattle itself off the rear driver side door. I went totally f&^%*$ ape but couldnt do anything about it. Beware the loose petrol nozzle - they give your pride and joy quite the 'ding' - bar stewards!!


----------



## Alan W

Ian,

You have a 'pm'. 

Alan W


----------



## caledonia

Alan W said:


> Ian,
> 
> You have a 'pm'.
> 
> Alan W


Beat you :lol:
That makes two. :thumb:


----------



## Alan W

caledonia said:


> Beat you :lol:
> That makes two. :thumb:


:lol:

Choices, choices! 

Alan W


----------



## S-X-I

I can vote for the guy's information that Alan has given you.

His work is great!


----------



## alan burnett

so when is the next met and where at


----------



## liammc

didnt really get to stay at the meet for long but next one ill be there all day hopefully .
just neeed to get another one arranged


----------



## andyboygsi

alan burnett said:


> so when is the next met and where at


wat do you drive?


----------



## andyboygsi

liammc said:


> didnt really get to stay at the meet for long but next one ill be there all day hopefully .
> just neeed to get another one arranged


there will be another soon enough


----------



## alan burnett

andyboygsi said:


> wat do you drive?


golf gti


----------



## Glasgow_Gio

At the next meet it would be good to have name badges again i think. I know bestgear put alot of effort into them last time and they weren't much used. Makes a diff and nice to put faces to avatars....

discuss...


----------



## andyboygsi

Glasgow_Gio said:


> At the next meet it would be good to have name badges again i think. I know bestgear put alot of effort into them last time and they weren't much used. Makes a diff and nice to put faces to avatars....
> 
> discuss...


must say i continued to use mine after the meet for barmitzvas and wedding etcs. very handy so if you didnt get your the last time you dont know what your missing..everywhere i go people know my name


----------



## andyboygsi

alan burnett said:


> golf gti


lol close, shame it wasnt a seat cupra you drove as thats what i am curently organising


----------



## caledonia

andyboygsi said:


> must say i continued to use mine after the meet for barmitzvas and wedding etcs. very handy so if you didnt get your the last time you dont know what your missing..everywhere i go people know my name


So true but you don't need a name badge for that. 
There is no way there can be two of you. :lol:


----------



## andyboygsi

caledonia said:


> So true but you don't need a name badge for that.
> There is no way there can be two of you. :lol:


aww ffs what are you like, i come up with a good non offensive reply and you ruin it

ggggggggggggggggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr haha im a tiger now, with a name badge


----------



## caledonia

^^^Bedroom secrets now Andy. :lol:


----------



## andyboygsi

aint no tiger in there, more like a beached whale haha


----------



## Alan W

andyboygsi said:


> must say i continued to use mine after the meet for barmitzvas and wedding etcs. very handy so if you didnt get your the last time you dont know what your missing..everywhere i go people know my name


:lol::lol::lol: Priceless!

What are you *ON* Andy? I want some! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## andyboygsi

its called being high on life and i aint selling it, its all mine


----------



## Alan W

andyboygsi said:


> its called being high on life and i aint selling it, its all mine


:lol: Nice one Andy! 

Alan W


----------



## andyboygsi

thats what im all about buddy.

making the best of what i have, never know when itll end


----------

